# Ceiling mounting using 2 screws instead of 4: risky?



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I realize my ceiling beams are too thin to receive the 4 screws necessary to attach my ceiling mount.

The only way would be, not to install it so that the square of the mount basis be parallel to the projection screen, but rather diagonally with an angle of 45 degrees (so that one of the 4 square corners directly faces the projection screen). In that scenario the mount would be attached to the ceiling with only 2 screws.

Note that the mount + the projector together weight about 4 kilos. The screws are 1cm in diameter, 5cm deep.

What do you think? Risky? Acceptable?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Why not attach the mount to some sort of baseplate large enough to be screwed into additional beams? I don't know if that would be overkill or not but I'd rather do that then only mount with half the number of recommended screws.

Or maybe just use longer/heavier duty bolts/screws.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes it's risky. Go into the attic & install a 2X12 between the trusses, flat against the sheetrock. This will give you a large enough surface to mount to. If you can't get into the attic, cut the sheet rock out & install the 2X12 from below. Then replace the sheetrock. Probably cost about $50 to have a mud guy patch it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, if it was an in-ceiling speaker then maybe but I wouldn't do it with a projector. As has been said, added some 2X4's, 2X12 or attach your mount to a larger plate and attach that to the ceiling.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have had mine mounted for 4 years with 1 screw in the joist and 2 in the anchors, never a problem. I like these listed at 80lbs per screw.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, forgot about those. I used them to mount my surrounds that weigh over 4X what your projector does. Would not hesitate to use them again either.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have also hung some very heavy mirrors with these and a lot of pics. Once I started using them i use nothing else. 

They are incredibly efficient and very strong. I wish I had not screwed my projector into the joist as when the kids are walking or bouncing I have the jitters lol. 3-4 of these and forget about it.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow. Where can I find those? And why are they more reliable than regular wood screws?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

They are self-drilling dry wall anchors AKA; Toggler's or E-Z Anchor's, can find them at any hardware store and/or the hardware section of stores like Wal-Mar, Shop-Ko, Target et al. They are available in nylon, zinc and other materials. 

They are capable of supporting up to 80 lbs per anchor though Industry standards recommend 1/4 of this ultimate load per anchor.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

And quite simply they work. I get mine at Home Depot.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I have used those anchors in the past and they get my recommendation as well. I should buy some more cuz I'm all out  Whatever anchors I have left are pathetic compared to those.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

I found them on Amazon so that's cool.

I'm just a little concerned about the length of it: I was thinking of using fat, long screws like 8cm long to make sure the projector will never fall or something. But these things are pretty short aren't they? Underneath my beams, facing the room downwards, there's probably a layer of soft plaster that the screws need to go through. Past this layer, I need the screws to still have a decent length inside the beam wood because that's where the strong and secure attachment will happen. Not sure if I make sense.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

That link on amazon shoes 3.23 GBP for a single anchor...I'd probably buy elsewhere D:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

using 2 3/8 inch lag screws into a ceiling joist is always a first . then suppliment that with 2 3/8 in togglers...
and by togglers I do NOT mean sheet rock anchors or toggle bolts... I mean these rated much higher that Ive used on 20+ installs


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Eventually I went for 2 normal screws (about 7cm x 6mm) in the beam. It seems so robust that I seriously doubt it will ever move.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Unless you decide to swing from it onder:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't forget that if you like to listen to music and movies at fairly loud volumes then the vibrations might eventually loosen those screws. If you are only going with 2 screws why not be safe than sorry and at least use 2 of the anchors suggested a couple of posts ago.


----------

